# Sugar and Spice's memes



## MayhemRenee (Aug 18, 2013)

Look at us... we are great models. 
We will add more when we decide we feel like posing again.


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 18, 2013)

Haha, cute! My friends used to have two ferrets named Sugar and Spice. Sugar died, so now they have Spice and Bubba!


----------



## MayhemRenee (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## MayhemRenee (Aug 18, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> Haha, cute! My friends used to have two ferrets named Sugar and Spice. Sugar died, so now they have Spice and Bubba!



we are both young bunnies so we should be around for a long while


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 19, 2013)

I think you should play softball! I'm too big to play it though.

~Ash


----------



## MayhemRenee (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## MayhemRenee (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Aug 25, 2013)

Where can u get those cute bows for rabbits


----------



## MayhemRenee (Aug 25, 2013)

rebeccalyn7 said:


> Where can u get those cute bows for rabbits



My grandma, made it for me. I am sure if you ask her how to do it she will give you instructions.


----------

